# Cypripedium parviflorum in the wild



## toddybear (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry I have not been around much...I have been in the field doing work for the past few weeks. One of the areas I visited was home to thousands of Cyp. parviflorum...here are a few of the nearly 50 images I took!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 20, 2011)

Those are splended photos. They grow and bloom in such open areas, impressive.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 20, 2011)

That's one good mouth watering stand. Fantastic!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 20, 2011)

wow!!!!


----------



## Clark (Jun 20, 2011)

Stunning!
Last one is my fave, showing the two(almost three), in the middle of popping.


----------



## John M (Jun 20, 2011)

REALLY nice. 'Love the group photos!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2011)

Where are the trees!?  
What state are these in? Thanx for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 20, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Where are the trees!?
> What state are these in? Thanx for sharing.



I think it's called Canada, Eric :rollhappy:oke::rollhappy:

What a treat to see variety planipetalum in habitat! I love the variation you show as well, from a distinctly parviflorum looking plant to a "true" planipetalum. I think this is one of those Holy Grail Cyps in the sense that everyone wishes they could have one in their garden like the one in the last shot - wide flower segments without a twist in any of them. Their dwarf habit is all the more exciting. What a great plant for a big bonsai pot! Alas, I'd guess they'd lose that perfect form once in the gardens of most folks. 

Really neat stuff Todd, thank you! Couple questions, did you notice that the dwarf forms with flat petals were in really exposed positions while the taller ones with twisted petals were in relatively sheltered spots? Also, if you don't mind, why were you out in the field - work or pleasure?


----------



## toddybear (Jun 20, 2011)

Indeed the palnipetalum types were always in the open sites....some of the typical forms were also also in the open but mostly among the dwarf shrubs. I was doing work...scoping the region as a potential ecological reserve...for the cyps alone it would be worth it!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 20, 2011)

toddybear said:


> Indeed the palnipetalum types were always in the open sites....some of the typical forms were also also in the open but mostly among the dwarf shrubs. I was doing work...scoping the region as a potential ecological reserve...for the cyps alone it would be worth it!



Thanks Todd. Sounds like great work


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2011)

OK, What territory?


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful plants! I like the second clump pictured.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2011)

Very impressive!


----------



## John M (Jun 21, 2011)

Eric, Newfoundland is a Province, not a territory. Canada's 3 territories are in the arctic.

Todd, did you take the time to pollinate some flowers?


----------



## toddybear (Jun 21, 2011)

I let nature takes its course...there were soooo many I don't think seed set is a problem.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 21, 2011)

Would be interesting to pollinate the 'planipetalum' ones and see what you get out when the seedlings bloom. planipetalum is not considered a true variety, so it would be interesting to see what the flowers would look like if grown under different conditions.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 21, 2011)

Fantastic shots - thanks for sharing. 

Certainly wish I had a planipetalum that would remain a planipetalum in my garden!

Ron


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2011)

John M said:


> Eric, Newfoundland is a Province, not a territory. Canada's 3 territories are in the arctic.


Ignorant Americans, Eh!?


----------



## GuRu (Jun 25, 2011)

Lovely photos Todd and what a treat for you to do your work within such a surrounding area.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 25, 2011)

very nice, thanks!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful shots Todd!


----------



## Dido (Jul 5, 2011)

Very nice pictures thanks fore share. 
Like this kind.


----------

